# Which steroid causes he most bloat?



## rakman32 (Apr 22, 2018)

Which one causes the most bloat? When I take test prop my face swells up like a balloon so bad. I take anti estrogen to help but to no avail. I have taken cyp and don’t seem to get bloat as bad but from what I have heard cyp causes the most bloat. So my question is which causes the most and what do you do to combat it?


----------



## knightmare999 (Apr 22, 2018)

Test cyp, presumably. "Which steroid" or "which test ester"-- what's the question? 
Is that without AI?
What dosages are being considered?

"I had steak with fat I hear some steak has more fat which meat has lost fat " is analogous to how I believe you've phrased things.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 22, 2018)

knightmare999 said:


> Test cyp, presumably. "Which steroid" or "which test ester"-- what's the question?
> Is that without AI?
> What dosages are being considered?
> 
> "I had steak with fat I hear some steak has more fat which meat has lost fat " is analogous to how I believe you've phrased things.




In before “salt”...

Oh and I hear Stan’s meat is pretty lean


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 23, 2018)

Viduus makes a beautiful pecan pie that bloats me up after a few slices....


----------



## rakman32 (Apr 23, 2018)

My mistake I didn’t mean to put steroid which test ester and only test ester


----------



## Yaya (Apr 23, 2018)

Anadrol 50


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 23, 2018)

Anadrol 200


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 23, 2018)

Anadrol 300. It's 2018. Anadrol must be at least 300...


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 23, 2018)

Drol 300 is so yesterday, I just got some drol 350.  Best stuff ever.  Almost as good as Anavr25.  :32 (1):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 23, 2018)

Which ester causes more bloat is totally up to the individuals response. There is no right answer here.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 23, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Which ester causes more bloat is totally up to the individuals response. There is no right answer here.



No ur wrong

It's anadrol 425


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 23, 2018)

drol and deca.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 24, 2018)

Anadrol 69. Haven't you ever heard of moon face?  

The more you know ---------*


----------



## Mr P (Apr 24, 2018)

POB on this one,  it's up to the Individual response, what gymrat just posted to me deca, test c  will give me a bloat.


----------



## Vision (Apr 24, 2018)

OP you should edit your post and ask "with a poor diet and AI's not properly dialed in, what AAS will cause more bloat" (aside from genetics and the affinity of specific enzymes)


----------



## Intense (Apr 24, 2018)

Estrogen and salt





So a shitty diet on dbol and high test with no ancillaries.


----------



## Tx045 (Apr 24, 2018)

Estrogen.....


----------



## Auris (Apr 28, 2018)

Bloating or edema means water retention; this is one of the main complaints by MK 677 users. Is this water retention due to the product itself, or because of the increased appetite that is also an effect of MK 677? Since the increase in appetite and water retention are major side effects of this product, one definitely affects the other. But water retention is the cause of bloating particularly in the lower extremities.
According to most experienced users, MK 677 can cause edema during the first 2 weeks of usage. Let the body adjust with the compound and the water retention will just subside. After this duration, water retention will not be exist anymore. You must drink plenty of water throughout the day to reduce water retention. Minimizing your sodium intake can also help.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 28, 2018)

Auris said:


> But water retention is the cause of bloating particularly in the lower extremities.



I call BS, since FD is the cause of bloating in my lower extremities.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 30, 2018)

People actually see differences with ester choices versus compound choices??

Test versus deca sure..but people actually have differences in Test E vs Test Cyp?

If so, I would be pissed I was given such inferior genes.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 30, 2018)

Sodium....


----------



## Chillinlow (Apr 30, 2018)

rakman32 said:


> Which one causes the most bloat? When I take test prop my face swells up like a balloon so bad. I take anti estrogen to help but to no avail. I have taken cyp and don’t seem to get bloat as bad but from what I have heard cyp causes the most bloat. So my question is which causes the most and what do you do to combat it?



Vigra cause my penis to bloat

i then lay it in a female till the bloat goes away


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 1, 2018)

Deca has caused me the most bloat so far, but I love that compound.


----------



## Chillinlow (May 1, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Deca has caused me the most bloat so far, but I love that compound.



Add a little tren it will help with the bloat


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 1, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Add a little tren it will help with the bloat


Yeah.......I'm not ready to jump on the double 19-Nor train just yet.......


----------



## Jin (May 2, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Add a little tren it will help with the bloat



Yes. Tren will take away all your bloat. Doesn't even matter why you are bloated. Tren is like the best diuretic mixed with the strongest ai. 

It's a great ancillary drug. I use it with my trt.


----------



## BRICKS (May 2, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Add a little tren it will help with the bloat



It does help, bit even with e2 in check you're still going to hold some water depending in how much test you're running with that.


----------



## Chillinlow (May 4, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> It does help, bit even with e2 in check you're still going to hold some water depending in how much test you're running with that.



Running slightly less test kept the bloat off for me , but there’s a fine line, if I went slightly higher test I started to bloat bad....


----------



## Chillinlow (May 4, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Yeah.......I'm not ready to jump on the double 19-Nor train just yet.......



think best you can do is keep e2 in check honestly in your case then... on high dose test only I bloat bad, but I don’t mind the bloated look chicks dig it


----------



## Intense (May 4, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> think best you can do is keep e2 in check honestly in your case then... on high dose test only I bloat bad, but I don’t mind the bloated look chicks dig it



What? No, no they don't..


----------



## Chillinlow (May 5, 2018)

Intense said:


> What? No, no they don't..



Maybe not your bloat but I don’t get all round faced lmao just get bigger looking lmao


----------



## bvs (May 5, 2018)

For me its dbol and trestolone (ment) i looked like a fat kid who had accidentally been locked in a bakery overnight


----------



## Potential (May 14, 2018)

Anadrol, Dianabol, and Deca


----------

